# Delta tub faucet



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

More specifically a Delta T2738-RB Venetian Bronze Lahara Roman Tub Faucet
This thing was spraying water through both the tub spout and hand held wand. Figured it was the diverter valve so I ordered a new one. Went back today to install and when I got done the water still acted like it wanted to drizzle out the sprayer even though the diverter knob was pushed down tight. Come to find out the knob has a threaded rod that screws into the top of the diverter. When I loosened the knob slightly it worked fine, but when I tightened the rod up it would leak. Only thing I could figure was the rod being tight held the diverter slightly opened. I balled up some aluminum foil and inserted it into the top of the diverter valve so the rod could not bottom out. It was all I could do as there is no access to the underside of the tub at all and it is tiled. 

This is a picture of the valve. It dont show the hand held wand though.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Same thing happened to me i uncsrewed the knob a ccouple of threads to the position where it would divert properly with lock tight on the threads she hasn t called me back ,i had done it 4 months ago with out the lock tight,and the problem occured again


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I hate having to alter junk like that out in the field. Swapping out some parts should be adequate. But the service plumber has to re-engineer the product in the field. We should be able to submit a bill to the manufacturers for working the bugs out of their product....


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Bill, I'm sure I'll run into it one day....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The deck was probably just a skosh thicker than they designed for...
What do the instructions say?


----------

